# our new 25rss is home!!!



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper. Hope it brings years of camping fun to you!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats, enjoy, and keep us posted on any issues you may have.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on your new camper. We also have the 25RSS and love everything about it! sunny


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats and Welcome









Jim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the group!


----------

